# Trivia 5/14



## luckytrim (May 14, 2018)

trivia 5/14
DID YOU KNOW...
In 1994, two men broke into the National Gallery in Oslo and  stole a
version of Edvard Munch's The Scream. They left a postcard  that read:
"Thanks for the poor security."


1. If a triangle has angles of 90 degrees and 30 degrees, what  is the third 
angle?
2. What is the name of Microsoft Office's presentation making  software?
3. Which element in the periodic table has the symbol  'K'?
  a. - Palladium
  b. - Tungsten
  c. - Potassium
  d. - Mercury
4. In the Mel Brooks western comedy "Blazing Saddles", all the  residents of 
'Rock Ridge' are named ... what ?
  a. - Brown
  b. - Smith
  c. - Jones
  d. - Johnson
5. The Babbitt Brothers were the leading characters in which  1988 multiple 
Oscar winning film?
6. What is the correct spelling for the word which refers to  the "gristle 
that covers the ends of bones to prevent them from rubbing  against one 
another"?
7. How did the MLB team the Minnesota Twins get their  name?
8. The 9th American President, who addressed the assembly in a  cold drizzle, 
without a hat or coat, contracted pneumonia and died a month  later. ..  Name 
Him...

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
the Wilhelm Scream is a stock sound effect that has been  featured in over a
hundred films, television shows, and video games.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - 60
2.  PowerPoint
3. - c
4. - d
5. " Rain Man"
6. Cartilage
7.  Twin cities of Minneapolis and St. Paul
8. William Henry Harrison

TRUTH !!
The Wilhelm scream is a stock sound effect of a man screaming  that has been
used in 372 movies and countless television series, beginning  in 1951 for
the film "Distant Drums". The scream is often used when  someone is shot,
falls from a great height, or is thrown from an explosion, and  is most
commonly used in films and television.

Most likely voiced by actor and singer Sheb Wooley, the sound  is named after
Private Wilhelm, a character in "The Charge at Feather River",  a 1953
Western in which the character gets shot in the thigh with an  arrow. This
was its first use from the Warner Bros. stock sound library,  although "The
Charge at Feather River" is believed to have been the third  movie to use the
effect.

The effect gained new popularity (its use often becoming an  in-joke) after
it was used in the Star Wars series, the Indiana Jones series,  Disney
cartoons, and many other blockbuster films, as well as many  television
programs, cartoons, and video games.


----------



## Andy M. (May 14, 2018)

That's hilarious about the Wilhelm scream. I googled it and watched a video compilation of different movies it was used in.  I'll be listening for it from now on.


----------



## luckytrim (May 14, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cdbYsoEasio


----------

